# A True Bushel of PH Peas Weighs What?



## killjoy

Okay, that is the question. How much does a true bushel of purple hull peas weigh in the hull? Down here, most all of the truck patch and U-Pick farmers say a bushel of peas is two 5 gallon buckets full. I've also heard that a bushel of peas should weigh around 23 pounds. Seems something is not quite right as I have to put almost 3 buckets in a sack to reach 23 pounds, and yes, my peas are filled out good.

What is the consensus?


----------



## heelpin

I've always thought 25 lbs. for peas and 30 lbs. for butterbeans. I had one fellow come to my u-pick and carefully layed the peas in 5 gallon bucket, packed them down and got over a bushel in one bucket, after this I went from by the bucket to by the pound.


----------



## killjoy

Getting 25 lb into one 5 gal bucket seems impossible to me. I would make more profit using the two-5 gal bucket bushel measurement. That is unless my scales are way way off. I prolly need to check them.


----------

